# ***buffing Pads Update***



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We have now had our delivery of pads and buffing pads 

Hoorah!!

Below is the updated pricing:

3.5" Lake CountryBacking Plate - £7.95 less DW discount - *£7.15*

4" Lake Country Spot Buff Pads - £5.25 Less DW discount - *£4.73*

6" Lake Country Backing Plate - £12.95 Less DW discount - *£11.65*

6.5" Lake Country Variable Contact Pads - £7.75 less DW discount - *£6.97*

All items are live on the site now 

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Just a few pads arrived then mate......?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Shhh dont tell everyone they will all want em  

Lets just say there is enough to make me a four poster bed to have a sleep on.....


----------

